# Adding Live Sand to Established Tank?



## newtosalt (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a little 12 gallon nano reef tank, and regret the amount of crushed coral I started with. I don't want to disturb my fish and corals too much, but was wondering if I took out a few good scoops of the crushed coral and poured in 5 lbs of live sand, would I totally screw up my tank?

I started the tank with 5 lbs of live sand and about 12 lbs of crushed coral, and I know that the sand seemed to take a few days to settle. It was 8 months ago, so it may seem worse in my memory than it actually was! I just don't want to kill my fish or corals. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ya in a way your tank would cycle again. could you take sand from an established tank? that would make all the difference.


----------

